# Bees Wax



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

A local person is selling Bees Wax for $6.00 pound. I know it's a better price than WoodCraft and Rockler by far , but how much are you folks paying at your supplier ?
Thank you : )


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I have not found any and I do not shop at Woodcraft any longer. Sorry not much help here.


----------



## Harry_Ch (Jan 27, 2011)

Mine was between $10-15 price range for a while. Now I get it for free from the bees, after I bribed them with a hive or two.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

The last time I got any Bees Wax, it was in a yellow tin, and called …... Bert's Bees.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry I have know need for bees wax.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Bee wax is the bee's knees. Best stuff for driving long screws.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Can't get a serious answer, can ya!
I have no answer… I rarely use it.
I also have no joke… all the good ones are taken above, Len!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

don't use bee's wax for anything

did read where cutting that waxed string
they use in leather work

cut it into short lengths
(1/4"-3/8")
and drop one in a screw hole
and insert screw
no mess on finished parts

the guy had a little 'sucrets' type tin
for that
ready for when he needed some


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

I have not found any local yet, but online it looks like you can get it for around 4-12 dollars for a small tub, about 7 to 10 oz.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Hey Len,
I purchased bees wax from this company as a special request from a customer who wanted all natural/organic beeswax for a finish on a cutting board. Nice Stuff. I bought the filtered wax which is white but I don't see it on their site right now.

If you can get local for $6.00/lb you are getting a great deal ! Buy it !

Lisa


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The last time I bought some for finishes was from Woodcraft and paid whatever the ransom is they charge…...it was expensive. For screws I use an toilet ring (new one, bought specifically for that purpose) I put in a margarine tub to lube them. The stuff from Woodcraft is also useful for rubbing a streak across the sole of a hand plane (ala Tommy Mac).


----------



## MIScroller (Feb 4, 2012)

Beeswax @ $6 per pound is a good deal - besides, you get to buy local, support a local beekeeper, and perhaps meet a new customer for your crafts??

I use beeswax for a food-safe finish- lots of recipes on the net, but. I use a 50:50 mix of mineral oil and beeswax shavings. You can very the mix to get the consistency you want.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

I may be able to get access to bee's wax from a bee keeper but, to be honest, I dont know if he collects the wax or not. Will have to see.

But, at any supplier around these parts, its EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

the last hunk I bought was at a Renaisance Faire, but I know it was way better priced than Woodcraft. then again, most things from Woodcraft are way high priced if you ask me


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't use beeswax, but I do keep paraffin wax handy.
I get at the grocery store. It's a good lubricant for lathe tool rests, keeps glue from sticking where I don't want it to, and I have used it as a friction finish. It's good to put on screws, pretty handy stuff. Cheap, too.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

If I remember right, I paid $8.00 a pound locally for the last pound I bought last year, so you are getting
a good price, it is a good lubricant for screws, and there seem to be several (best) finish/ was recipes
available to make your own wax. I also buy local honey because I prefer it for my tea.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have sever oler toilet gasket kits that are made from beeswax. They were only about $1 each when I bought them. However, I think most manufacturers of toilet gasket kits have now switched to some sort of synthetic product for them.
Ear wax is another good solution if you can get enought of it.


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

I just bought some locally and it was $6 a pound, which is the cheapest I have ever seen. I bought it from a bee keeper.


----------



## rrj (Jan 12, 2011)

Why does everyone pay these high prices for bee's wax. I use bee's wax quite a bit for finish's but I only pay 1.50 at the local hardware store for a Toilet Bowl Ring, it's the same stuff on less your going to eat it.


----------



## rldunlap (Jul 22, 2010)

I have seen it at Michaels and Hobby Lobby in their candle making area but don't remember what the cost was.


----------



## HenryDisston (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll buy two pounds from you at that price.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

OK! I'll admit that I don't use bee's stuff. Toilet bowl rings and dental floss work for me. BUT, I could be convinced…..........
I don't have any pet bees, so wax is not an option.
I don't wanna hear about the price of ground beef in this thread….........$6.00 a pound? Nahhh….......
Price/value relationship LIVES in my shop.
Bill


----------



## Zignot5 (Feb 5, 2012)

I get my beeswax for free, but more than 3.50$ a pound is really expensive.


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

Mine is free from the bee guy who does't want to mess with it, I get some honey out of cleaning it up too.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

At 6 bucks a pound it's a steal!


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

That's a good buy. I bought a lot less than a pound from Ace for about $6.00. I like it for cutting boards, plates, kitchen utensils, etc. Smell good too. Yeah, buy it and give me some. Allways something to be done with it.

Steve


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

That's a good buy, I get around $8 a pound price from the honey guy at my farmers market. I use it as a finish sometimes, but mostly I use it to wax bowstrings so I go through a fair amount.
I'll have to try the screw trick!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you for all of the responses , folks : )
Seeing as I will be using it on cutting boards , I won't bother using the toilet rings as a "bonus" selling point for my products. LOL
I do have a couple that I use for screws and lube purposes , like sticky wooden drawer slides. I will also try some on my hand plane soles. I already have paraffin wax , but it doesn't blend as well as Bees wax with the Mineral Oil.
The $6 per pound is a good price , but I have to drive an hour round trip to get it. Good thing my time is not worth anything ! : ) Take care !!


----------

